# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Yahoo Bilardo

## StormAngel

Kur jam online shpesh edhe gjendem ne yahoo duke luajtur kete loje.
Te interesuarit,ata qe duan te me fitojne kontakti im ne yahoo eshte bluehell2000 apo le te me dergojne MP ketu dhe te organizojme ndonje loje.


Stormi

----------


## Eminemka

hey storm n.q.s do bejme ndonje loje te dy!!!!!!

----------


## ledio

StormAngel nuk paske vene shume te dhena ne ''profile''. lol

Me>>>cool_albanian_cool

----------


## StormAngel

Me dergoni mesazh privat kur jeni online dhe kur doni te luani e organizojme nje mini turnir ne bilardo!  :buzeqeshje: 


Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

Me shkaterroi StterollA me 7:0  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

ejn stormi une jam online ne yahoo bilardo, do kapemi...

----------


## StormAngel

edspace me fitoi me 3:1  :buzeqeshje: 
Edhe ate nje qe fitova me leshoi!
me duhet serish te mesoj bilardon se shkova kot.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## REJDI

stormso , ke ndonje kush hum pagu  :perqeshje: 

hahaha , hajt se flasim online !!!  :shkelje syri: 

Rejdi

----------


## StormAngel

> stormso , ke ndonje kush hum pagu 
> 
> hahaha , hajt se flasim online !!! 
> 
> Rejdi


E bejme edhe ashtu po deshe! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## White_Angel

Storm b'f to be ec ec te te bej telef ne bilardo . Se Gjilanasin e kam myt fare , ec te te mys ene ty  :ngerdheshje: .

Po pres .

----------


## StormAngel

> Storm b'f to be ec ec te te bej telef ne bilardo . Se Gjilanasin e kam myt fare , ec te te mys ene ty .
> 
> Po pres .


Kur te duash! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StterollA

Ka ndonje forumist me rang + 1900?

----------


## ledio

WOW qenke shume ti. Une 1200 mezi i kam kap.

----------


## StormAngel

> WOW qenke shume ti. Une 1200 mezi i kam kap.


Ka edhe me keq se ty.
Psh: une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mad

ose une!

p.s: pyeteni i cik Stormin me MP sa eshte rezultati aktual!

{^_^}

----------


## StormAngel

Fillove te lavderohesh e? :buzeqeshje: 
Prit fundin i here e pastaj flasim!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Hmm une aferisht kam 1300 e ca pike ne Yahoo Bilardo luaj shpesh kur jam ne pune ... 
Nese ndonjeri deshiron te luaj me mua te thote 

Tung .. L

----------


## StormAngel

Do ishte mirë që ata që luajnë të lejnë këtu Yahoo ID që të gjindemi më mirë
Unë jam : bluehell2000

----------


## REJDI

o stormso ku je mer ti , ste kam pa fare !!?

Se du me bo i loj me ty ne bilardo ne yahoo po spo te shof online....

Rejdi

----------


## StormAngel

Do më gjesh në chat noi ditë edhe do luajmë. :shkelje syri:

----------

